
It is time to create a decentralized public social network - brisky
https://medium.com/@TautviIas/it-is-time-to-create-a-decentralized-public-social-network-128b6c11fd24
======
alexmingoia
We have a decentralized public social network: blogs. Webmention and
microformats2 standards build on top of blogs to add federated mentions,
replies, likes, etc.

------
aklemm
The author should first discuss what is already out there and working very
well. Start with Pleroma (Mastodon) and IndieWeb.

~~~
askafriend
Neither of those examples are working well - not even close.

They "work" in the sense that they have a checklist of features that I'm sure
function as intended.

But the product/network as a whole is far from "working".

~~~
aklemm
Maybe, but the article needs to talk about that. That is my point. From my own
view, I'm using both of those things and it does work, so why would I
entertain a slough of new ideas to be started from scratch without seeing a
compare and contrast discussion?

~~~
askafriend
Yep, that's fair pushback on the author; I agree.

------
askafriend
Oh god, someone posts this sort of thing every couple months. Also tends to
have high correlation with crypto-folk.

Decentralized social networks are a pipe dream. I'm sorry but no one wants to
join you and your 50 shady hacker friends in a forum.

People want to go where their friends and family are. People's friends and
families aren't going to figure out whatever stupid, inconsistent, under-
designed UX people inevitably build for these sorts of things. The bar is
extremely high.

Ideology seems to come before any practical notions of how people use
products.

~~~
aklemm
This is true and remains true, but if it ever changes and the UX becomes un-
under-designed, I don't see any reason we can't proceed. Keep an eye on Matrix
as they're undergoing a UX revamp and the people working on it are super
thoughtful.

------
superkuh
So basically re-inventing microformats2 mark-up and webmention notifications:
[https://indieweb.org/](https://indieweb.org/)

------
bvrmn
There are only negative sides of decentralization for most of users. It's a
very naive idea on its own.

------
alexandernst
Aren’t there already like 5 or 6?

------
icedchai
Anyone remember Usenet?

